# Chlomid newbie and herbal chinese teas/ supplements??



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello all! 
I am on my second day of chlomid for the first time! I just wanted to check in case anyone knew, the last 3 months I had been brewing and drinking herbal Chinese teas given to me by an acupuncturist/ chinese herbalist who specialises in fertility treatments.. I stopped a week ago as I am pretty sure that they can counteract maybe? Also I have been taking Evening Primrose( pre- ovulation), L'arginine, Royal jelly & Propolis supplements as well as my usual vitamins.....but stopped these yesterday and have only taken my prenatal vitamin... as I did read that anything herbal can be detrimental to chlomid? Anyone who has any advise would be greatly appreciated )


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Viv, 

We are quite similar- I am on CD 2 ( day 1 of Chlomid) first cycle!

I am not sure about herbal remedies. I was advised to only take Folic acid with Vitamin D (Which they emphasised the VIT D was really important for reducing miscarriage chance) and a multi vitamin. Personally, I am just going to stick with what they advise- Although I am going to try Preseed as everyone seems to rave about this?! 

Anyway hope you are getting on okay- Any side effects so far?

xxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello! MrsWells. Just saw your response so I'm sorry for the delay Thank you for the advice on the vits. I stopped taking the Chinese herbs and just sticking to vitamins. 
My doc actually told me not to do pre-seed this cycle not to add anything to the mix. This morning I had a scan and there are 2 dominant follicles... however they did find a small polyps  which has made me a little nervous   crossing everything! As for side effects of chlomid.. mood swing central! haha   How is your cycle going? xo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning Viv123, 

Thought id reply quickly now- have the family descending on me for a family lunch at 1! 

Ah thats really interesting about the pressed.. I am having my scan on Friday so I will ask about it then. It wasn't something I had heard of until recently. 

GREAT news about the follicles- but I imagine your mind is on the polyps   Do you know if they can do anything to help with that? Perhaps another med?

So far I seem to be doing okay- I think i had prepared myself for the worst so I am pleasantly relived.. although Im only CD 6 so that could all change  . DH is used to me being a bit cranky atm anyway. I also just found out that I have been made redundant so now beginning a job search which feels like it couldn't be at a worse time! 

What is your story so far? Is Chlomid your first treatment?

Anyway wishing you lots of luck for your gynae app- Please let me know! xxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hellooo MrsWils I had only heard good things about pre-seed and was going to take for this cycle too( have used on 2 previous cycles as my CM was on the low side) , but I think my doc wanted to just try without and see what will happen. 

Yes   my mind is definitely on this polyp.. I had a crazy mood swing day yesterday and my poor hubbie bore the brunt. first the elation of follicles and then the crash of the polyp and google not helping 

Thats good you are doing ok I know right, everything seems to happen all at the same time! all the luck with the new job hunt!
Sooo yes we have been trying for 9 months but due to age ( I am 39) we are trying to do everything we can! Hubbie is pushing for IVF but the doc suggested chlomid first and here we are. How about you? 

Thank you re. the gynae call. Will def. keep you posted and hope you family lunch goes ok! xox


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok.. so spoke with gynae. She said that it would be best to have it removed as they can cause problems with implantation/ increase chance of miscarriage. She said to have another scan day 9 after my next period to see if had fallen off with shedding of lining, if not then have it removed.
So sad, she kinda made it sound that this cycle was a write off


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh Viv123, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I swear a year ago I just had no idea as to how complex this whole getting pregnant thing was!  

Google is both a god send and worst nightmare with this sort of thing!! I've read so many conflicting things online- I TRY ( and fail at times!!) to just focus on what my specialist tells me as they know my particular case. Easier said than done though!  

I'm feeling quite nervous for my scan on Friday- I really hope the chlomid is at least working and making me ovulate. Don't want to go through the motions of trying new dosage etc etc. 

Well after about 10 month of trying ( and two internal scans to check for PCOS) our dr referred us to the fertility suite at our local hospital. I had a hsg test done (ouch!) which showed all clear. They have said we can do 6 months on Chlomid before they move us to IVF. We are mid 20's. 

Is this your first cycle of Chlomid?  X.


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

So I've woken up feeling like I have been hit by bus.. I assume this is side effects of Chlomid. Foggy head, sicks blurghhh and its only day 7!!


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hellooo! Yes I reckon that is...groggy feeling! 

Awww thank you.. helps having the support.. my DH is trying to be supportive but failing dismally...grrr men.  

So are you not ovulating? Is that why they have started you on chlomid?  Thats great that all was good when they did the tests for PCOS  

I think they speed things along when you are 35+ but when you are in your 20s they say you have to wait a while and keep trying which i bet is frustrating. Don't feel nervous about the scan. I know easier said than done! Just see it as you will know exactly what is going on there and take it step by step   

I was pretty nervous but the lady doing the scan was sooo lovely.. (even though she said I would ovulate on Sunday, and in fact my OPK test came up positive yesterday which I reckon means I will drop today!! Just hoping for a miracle and that this polyp is a friendly one and not gonna affect anything. 

You know what I have found helpful and calms my overactive brain... I found these podcasts on my i-phone...if you search for fertility, there are a few in there. One is a fertility meditation by Mike Sweet, theres "my Though Coach" and several other mindfulness exercises. Just trying to chill outabout it. DH said its "like I was conducting a science experiment" 

Yes this is the first round of chlomid for me too! Please keep me posted for Friday! I'm routing for you that all will be well!   xox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Viv123! 

How are you? 

Congrats on the ovulation- Thats great news!   How long did you get the positive ovulation test for?

Yes my DH tries his best too.....   

Well today has been a tears and tantrum day for me unfortunately. I went for my CD10 scan today and it showed the Chlomid hasn't done anything. Womb lining was 4mm and a bunch of small follicles ranging 3-6mm. They would of liked to seen a much thicker womb lining ( my final scan in previous cycle without clomid it was 8.5) and a dominant and much larger follicle. They have asked me to go back for another scan on Thursday so they can see where I am at - From there they will discuss options, which i presume means increase dosage. They ran tracking on one of my natural cycles in December and sadly todays scan showed exactly what they saw in that original cycle. Weirdly on my previous natural cycle tracking on the second scan is showed that womb lining and folicles had actually decreased so it will be interesting to see what happens on Thursday. 

XXXXX


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hello! Awwwww nooo, im so sorry  I bet you have been soo upset.  I'm sure they will have many options for you though, so please don't be sad( easier said than done I know). The things they can do these days are amaze and you have follicles there! Its just getting them to grow 

Have they said what they think is causing the lack of growth? Is it hormonal discrepancy as the hormones control everything? My hormones were out of whack( subclinical hypothyroidism)  which is why i got prescribed Levothyroxine to regulate them slightly. 

Thank you re. the OV. I don't know how long I got the positive O for... all i know is that when the test turns positive with the LSH surge, the egg should drop within the next 24-36 hours and provided tubes aren't blocked etc there should be a chance.. but due to the polyp, the chance has been lowered significantly   ... I have found a good gynae to speak to...trying to save up as I think I want to go private on dealing with this... I received my fertility papers through from the fertility clinic on the NHS( St Barts in London) and they said it was prob best to get it sorted asap to save time. Step at a time I guess! 
Anyhows, huge hugs to you and I hope your DH is being amazing and supportive. Hoping all goes well on your next scan!! Let me know how it goes!!! xxxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Viv! Sorry for the delayed response- it's been a busy week started a new job yesterday!!

How are you?

Thank you, scan at 9am tomorrow so I'm nervous/ curious about what they may say. I'll keep you posted! 

Interesting you say about going private- I was adamant that we were going to go private for ease. However on our first appointment at the feritility clinic thy said it probably wouldn't get things moving any quicker nor change the service I received. I have to admit that my clinic have been fantastic so far and we're very very quick ( 1 week after my first app I had my hsg!) they are also a lovely friendly bunch and a friend of mine is due to have her twin girls next month after being under their care NHS. Maybe see what the clinic says? 

How many days post ov are you now? How are you feeling? 

Xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello! No worries and congratulations on the new job! YAY!! 

I'm hoping all went well with your scan and there was some positive news and ways to move forward!  

Thats great your fertility centre is lovely I think if you find a good one it's definitely a good thing.. Is it outside of London? 

I would consider NHS for sure.. but re.this polyp, I will definitely go private just to ease my mind... it will take too long via the NHS.( My first appointment isn't until the end of March!). When I spoke to the reception lady, she said due to age it was best to deal with this quickly. I tried to call my GP to see if I could get a NHS gynae appt and couldn't get through so gave up 

I am 8 DPO, feeling ok my moods were see-sawing apparently according to DH who asked if I had a history of mood swings or was it the chlomid. ( the cheek!)  I'm trying not to analyse symptoms as it's is very unlikely with the polyp.. so the plan is as soon as AF comes, get the scan and see the gynae asap!!

let me know how your scan went. I'm routing for you!!   xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Viv,

Thank you chuffed about the new job and luckily they have a really flexible working policy which helps with all the endless scans and appointments! How are you finding juggling it all with work?

Ah okay I understand, yes private sounds best for that then    Yes i am being treated in Plymouth in Devon. 

Haha thats hilarious- DH and I have come up with a code word of "sausages" which I use if I feel like i want to kill him but maybe he doesn't deserve it. As soon as I use that word the poor chap pretty much legs it to the other end of the house    Amusing but it definitely stops the silly little arguments. Last month I had to use meds to bring on my AF - they made me crazy literally we argued for 12 hours because he got in the shower before me ( we have two so I'm not even sure why its a problem anyway?!!)   

Scan on Friday (CD16) was actually a bit better than I thought.  One folly 10.5mm on the left and 2 at 7mm on the right. Womb lining is now 6.3 too. I am going back for another scan tomorrow as they want to see me before ovulation. The nurse said that if it shows ovulation this month they will also monitor me next cycle to check its not a fluke or my body playing a poorly timed joke!! They are hesitant to increase dose if it is making me ovulate ( albeit very late in cycle) as it obviously drastically increases the chance of multiples. SO tomorrow we will hopefully know a bit more! 

Im hoping for a little miracle for you- let me know how you get on! 

XXXXXX


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hellooo! Well my work peeps don't know we are trying yet! eeeek! I have kept it on the down low, but our CEO keeps asking when we are going to start. I think I don't want the endless questions until I;m ready for it. They know about the polyp and how I will have to get that sorted. 

Haha! thats brilliant about the code word!! SAusges is sooo funny! . Is't it funny how the arguments just escalate over the strangest things! 
So my DH suffers Ppst traumatic stress disorder... so he sometimes can be quite distant and not affectionate...I find that quite hard, as as women we just wanna feel cared for when our hormones are all outta whack   and especially over this 2WW business!

Thats great there is movement on those follicles! YAY! I;m so happy for you and Hoping for more of an increase!

Awww thank you  Will def. keep you posted and likewise please let me know how you get on!XXXX


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning Viv,

Happy Tuesday! 

That must be tough. I do think that issues like this really highlight the differences between men and women generally! It so nice to be able to chat on here and speak to people who really understand it all! 

So yesterday was a great appointment ( in fact I nearly skipped out of the hospital!). The folly has become dominant and is now at 15mm (on Cd20  )  I am going back tomorrow so they can check again and then they will predict ovulation but they are thinking the end of this week  

How's your 2ww going? It must almost be coming to an end? 


Xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello Mrs Wills! 

I know its really great to be able to chat to people in the same situation as you for support too. 

Thats awesome about the dominant follicle) Brilliant!   So excited for you and the big O day! You must be thrilled!!! 

For me.. sadly my AF is coming... I had a day of strange bleeding and then stopped, so I think it must arrive full flow tomorrow  
I did a Preg. test too, DH made me, and came back negative. Trying to stay positive.
I messaged my online doc. and she said I could go on another round of chlomid but 100mg. I'm not sure about that.. As soon as I've gone in for my scan I'm gonna see the gynaecologist and see whats up.. maybe consider another round of chlomid. Then i guess the iVF route? Will def. keep you posted and please likewise! I'm rooting for you!!  xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Ah Viv thats naff, sorry to hear that. I saw your other thread about strange bleeding. My clinic advised me that a) it needed to be enough for a pad etc and b) it needed to be volume before noon for that to be classed as day 1. If it started light and got heavier after lunch they would advise day 1 as the following day. 

It's so bloody hard staring at those negative tests isn't it. No matter how much you don't want to get your hopes up you cant seem to help it. 

I had another scan today and it was shocking! My dom folly is now 24mm.. it did show that my eggs don't seem to naturally release ( so another issue!!) but they trained me and DH on injections and hubby has to give me a trigger shot tonight     Then ovulation should happen within 40 hours so we have to bd as much as possible- I think we are going to both take half day leave on Friday to get on with it   . I don't want to get too excited aside feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment. 

Did they say how many rounds of Chlomid they will give you? 

Sorry it wasn't a better day for you.  
XXX


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awww thank you sooo much! I know.. it was kinda sucky..Thank you re. the tips on Day 1 or no. Day 1 for me was weird.
I spoke to the scanning clinic and they said count yesterday as day 1 as there were some big ol' chunks in there( tmi!), it happens all the time on chlomid cycles .. today was sporadic and then this evening it looks like the normal flow is coming back! ( sooo funny we can all talk freely about this on here) so I am somewhat relieved. Booked in for that scan on the 9th and then I booked in with my gynae for the 14th, he is also a fertility specialist so will be taking all mine and my DH results over too. NHS appointment is too far away and want to get on with it already! I'm interested what he will say about chlomid. My doc said she would prescribe a higher dose after the polyp is removed....will be good to speak to someone who knows this stuff inside and out! 

THATS FANTASTIC about your dom Folly!!!! YAY!! Im sooo happy for you)) Ok cool re. trigger shot! Sooo exciting!! haha thats brilliant about taking a day off! My DH and me literally did it every day and twice on the weekend over my fertile window and by the end I was like arggggh noo moo ore    it def. was not relaxing and chill! 

Thank you again and please keep me posted!!    xoxox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Haha yes bd- img on demand isn't fun 😂 

Good luck with your appointments this week- let me know how you get on! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

How did your app go VIv? Xx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Helloooo  Sorry about the tardy response....was laying low after scan. So as I thought the polyp still there, and it seems to be slightly bigger, boooo..    But i am seeing the gynae on Tuesday! Will let you know how it goes for sure.. Knowing that the polyp is there and needs to be dealt with has taken some of my mania about the whole thing away this month... recording of temps, strict diet/ vitamin regime. I have been trying to plan a time line in my head as hubby is off on a trip end July!   anyways.. thats my latest. How are you? how is it going? i saw you felt crappy a few days ago on one of the threads? Hope you are feeling better? huge hugs to you.xox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Viv, good to hear from you! Ah I'm sorry about that- how bloody annoying. Hope the doc gets a good plan together for you so you can move forward from it! Please let me know how it goes! 

Ive been so up and down with this cycle feeling positive one day and down in the dumps the next!! 😂 

I'm out for this month. Got horrendous pain this morning- I actually had to leave work and then started very lightly bleeding similar to what you had I think. Spoke to the clinic and that coupled with my rubbish progesterone test results ( second one was 4!)  they are saying this is my period so I start round 2 tomorrow. They aren't changing my dose though as the consultant felt that maybe was lack of ovulation was due to the egg being poor quality due to size... I hope he's right as I can't face feeling like another cycle is wasted. 

Big hugs back!  Xxxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hellooooo! So good hearing from you!  

So saw the doc. So he basically said, slight issue with DH sperm so he needs to do a third test. For me, he needs AMH result to see how many eggs I have left( eeek) and also a test where i had to smear inside of my cervix..( I've completely blanked on the name) which will see if we would be ok to move forward with polyp removal... oh but before polyp removal he wants to use a dye to check the tubes are open, and also will give him a better idea of the polyp....
The annoying thing is, he says even though they used to do polyp removal under local, they only do it under general now   I'm scared about that, also scared as they kept throwing my age statistics at me Ugh. we will see!

oooh noooo.... I'm so sorry your moods have been all over I know how you must feel re. the cycles being wasted! Sooo frustrating Just try and see it as getting closer to where you need to be! )) Im trying to take a leaf of my own advice 
So you are on round 2? The good thing about chlomid it improves the egg quality right?   I'm thinking of you.. hopefully there will be lots more movement on this cycle! keep me posted and a huge virtual hug to you  xoxox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Afternoon Viv! 

How are you? 

Well it looks like the dr has a good plan in place. I guess the dye thing is the hcg test? I had one of these in December. 

Don't worry about the general- there will be a team of people around you to keep you safe plus you don't have to lay there wondering/ feel your dignity slipping away 😂😂. 

Yes Chlomid round 2 started today- first scan next Wednesday. Bloody hope they catch the egg right this month so we can actually trigger a healthy egg! 

Xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hellooo! feeling positive! how about you? 

Yes! You are right about the dye test. The HGC! I'm glad I'm doing it all now.. NHS appointment is end of March which feels like forever away right now, i feel there's lots of waiting around for next cycles, which is a pain. Currently on day 16, so waiting for day 1 for the HGC!

Awww thank you for the words of encouragement on the general knockout   .. haha, true about the dignity slipping away! 

Thats good you are on your next cycle of C)) YAAAAY! hoping for big ol' healthy eggs for you xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Viv, how are you getting on? Hope you are well cxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

awww hello )) sweet of you to check in i feel like I'm twiddling thumbs waiting for AF to start, on day 24 at the moment and I'm having major sugar cravings and hyper-sensitive which is usually the case before I come on. Doing full blood count, rubella immunity test and vitamin D test tomorrow( as per gynae), before the HyCoSY. Also as my family have now chimed in, they want me to have the polyp removed in Cambridge, near them so been chatting to a gynae there, who also said it was definitely better to do it under general. Gonna go see him on the 5th... as per my London gynae though..am not monitoring temps so much and am being a bit more chill about the whole thing ( as much as i can be ) 

ANYHOW!  Enough about me, how about you? how are you doing? are you in the 2ww? can't wait to hear! i;m crossing everything for big juicy follicles for you ) xox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Viv! 

Hoping that AF has arrived for you?! 

Probably a good idea to be around family for the polyp removal- always nice to have someone around to make the cuppas! 

I'm okay- feeling a bit anxious/fed up/ sorry for myself 😂. Blood test on Wednesday to, hopefully, confirm ovulation. They suspected i ovulated on Wednesday and since then I have had pretty much constant cramping and I am so so tired. Not sure what to make of things!! 

XXXX


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hello... no sign of AF   ... should be due mid week. DH asked if I had taken a preg. test.. I said noooo, then bought a test without telling him,  thinking just in case, there was a teeny chance.. and nada, of course    
haha.. true re. being round the family and lotsa cuppa's. My mom is still convinced I should be doing a local and not general.. tired of explaining it to her..

awww, huge hugs to you! I know that anxious/ fed up feeling well, that 2ww is a paaain!  I'm crossing everything for you for positive news on Wednesday! The fatigue is the influx of progesterone i think during the luteal phase i believe..

lemme know! and Ill keep you posted xoxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

AF is on! today! YAY!   , Hocosy booked for Sat! But my mood for the last 3 days has been annoying DH to bits he has just told me. He is going thru an uber stressful period with work, and me being sensitive and wanting affection isn't helping apparently.    timing couldn't be more worse!  anyhows, will keep you posted. xxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Ah!! Yay! Well as yay as it can be for AF! But at least you can move on with treatment now! How are you feeling about HSG? I was quite nervous and found the procedure a bit overwhelming. 

Totally been there.. DH has a hugely stressful job and then comes home to a stressy wife- can't be easy 😂 

Suddenly feeling quite blue- maybe just bracing myself for the idea that blood test results could be naff like last month tomorrow? I've tried looking it up but come up empty- have you ever heard of or come across anyone that has nice juicy follys but doesn't realise them? Even with a trigger shot? Genuinely quite concerned their is something else going on that hasn't been seen by the clinic yet.. 🙄😫

Big hugs! 😘 Xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

I know right... i shouldn't be "yay-ing a AF.   DH was upset and is now gung ho about IVF as is convinced issue lies with him and that way they can select the sperm!...I just think it takes time and we are making the right steps forward. Just came out of a acupuncture session earlier so am very zen the total bipolar opposite from the last few days.  
I think the Hycosy is slightly different to HSG.. HSG did you have an X-ray and the dye at a hospital? mine is the dye and a scan.  I should be nervous but I think i want to get it done so that is outweighing the nerves... prob will be nervous on Sat!

Oooh noo I'm sorry you have feeling blue. Problem with internet researching, you can come across so many conflicting things, i had the same thought crossing my mind, what if the follicles were too big? what if they didnt release etc etc.. are they doing the tests to see if you did ovulate? 
keep me posted and big hugs for tomoz. xxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Ah I think in this case it's a perfect time to yay an AF! I remember thinking the same before I started treatment- desperate for it! So funny because it's the complete opposite of what you have done before!! 

Is IVF something the hospital has spoken to you about? They said that we could do chlomid for 6 months and then go to IVF. 

Well blood has been taken so I will try calling either late this afternoon or tomorrow morning. I just don't have a good feeling.. 🙄. 

Ah okay- mine was dye inserted then an X-ray type thing I think? Cxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Well apparently I was stressing for nothing... just called and my progesterone was 38 which confirms ovulation. Burst into tears with relief!! Cxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

That is brilliant!! I bet you did )) so happy for you that it is working!!!    so i guess you are continuing with chlomid for the time being and they monitor you the next cycle?

My gynae/fertility chap basically said he is positive we could get pregnant naturally, but it depends how much time we want to wait just trying and time is ticking on and I'm in that older category, my partner is getting really impatient at this point to boot! so I'm just taking step by frustratingly slow step each cycle.. hycosy> polyp removal> heal and then decide what next! eeeeeeek   

I am sooo sooo happy for you on the Progesterone =38! xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Ah that's sounds good VIv, at least you can make the choice that you feel is best for you! 

Yes I will continue with chlomid being tracked. 

Just got the last week of my 2WW to deal with! I'm 8dpo today and have been having a lot of cramping, in fact I have pretty much continued to cramp since ovultion. Fingers crossed. AF is due on Wednesday so trying to hold out for testing.. although patience is not my strong point 😂 

I'll be thinking of you Saturday!  😘😘xxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

helloooo! hope your weekend went well and the cramps aren't painful still? Fingers crossed indeed!!!   
This 2ww bit truly sucks! Tell me about the patience or lack thereof!   

So Sat! the Hycosy.. it actually wasn't too bad at all..It was painful when she moved to my left tube for sure,  so she deflated the balloon in my cervix a little, and I was thinking, oh noooo, maybe its blocked hence the pain.. but nope, both clear, and I haven't had much bleeding after either as she said there might be, ever so slight cramping. She did see the polyp and say it was quite big, the damn thing is taking up all my uterus! So seeing the Gynae on Wednesday and hopefully can schedule to have this removed asap! Watch this space  

Keep me posted thinking of you.xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Viv!!

How are you?

I'm so glad that it went well! Funny I thought that pain = blockages but apparently not! Glad the tubes are both clear and hopefully once that nasty polyp is removed you'll be well on your way!! What did the Gynae say at your appointment? 

Well I cant quite believe I am writing this but... I got my BFP!! It still faint but its there! I cant upload a photo for some reason?!  I tested early this morning about 4am  (at 14dpo) and it was so faint.. couldn't concentrate so took some TOIL left work this afternoon, rushed to boots and bought first response early tests and low and hehold.. there it was. Spoke to the clinic and I have got a 7 week scan on the 3rd of May.  

REALLY REALLY hope you are joining me with the BFP super soon!! xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

HElloooooo! I am so sooo thrilled for you!! I actually had a good good feeling about this cycle for you too   Just a really good feeling!!

YAY! soo soooo happy!

Thank you so much lovely!) Crossing fingers I will be joining soon. xoxox Big hugs to you.xox


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Viv,

Thank you. Have to say it feels quite surreal. DH reaction was happy and first then upsetting- it transpires that he is now super worried about something going wrong. Have to say it's been on my mind quite a bit too but I'm just going to try and stay healthy and positive!! 

Please let me know how you get on with the polyp? Xxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awwww, yes pls pls stay positive and healthy!!!  I guess with men too they bottle things up and then it all comes out how stressed they are about it all too! and you are like...' er now you tell me!"
Keep me posted!  
I will def. keep you posted too. me and DH have the appointment at ARGC on the 19th, and polyp removal is scheduled for the 24th!
Watch this space. Nervous about both. eeeeek! huge hugs to you. xoxo


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Viv,

How are you? Best of luck for your op next week. 

Unfortunately today it has been confirmed that I miscarried after a load of cramping and bleeding. Absolutely defeated and devastated. 

I will be going back on chlomid but not for a few months. Xxxxx


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hellooo! I am so so sorry.     You must be soo devastated, it made me really really sad to hear. Did they give you any indication as to what they thought was the reason??  I know anything anyone says probably is zero help right now...   huge hugs to you  

thank you so much for the luck for the op. my mom made me really nervous with lotsa non-helpful comments about the surgery.  .

anyway, i hope hubby is taking care of you and you are getting lotsa love! xoxo


----------

